# Anyone suggest a reputable Aussie rescue?



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

A friend adopted an australian shepherd about a year ago despite my urging her not to do so. The "rescue" with which she worked did not match her to a dog and placed a dog she cannot handle. Frankly, she should not have any dog right now as she simply does not have the time to train...which doomed this placement to failure. The "rescue" told her if she did not take this dog he had no other chance and that would be it- so she did. Now the dog needs a new home- it is bad all around. 

She has an elderly aussie. When she brought the new dog home she did not do the introduction in any regulated way. there was some initial dog scuffling that first day. She claims because of this the aussie rescue will not take him for placement. Something does not add up. I would hate to see this poor young dog end up at a shelter because all the humans failed him. 

Does anyone know an aussie rescue she might be able to contact for help placing him?


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Aussie Rescue and Placement Home

They have a rep in NJ, just click on the "Contact Us" link. Hopefully she can help.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I sent her that link and she claims they told her no because of the dog aggression at introduction (which from all accounts has not happened since)...


----------



## ozidogs (Mar 16, 2010)

There is a great german shepherd rescue place on the Gold Coast www.vomsadir.com 
They have mature dogs which may be suitable and all are behavior approved so hopefully she wont have the same problem again. Cindy runs the place, her number is 0421818187. Good luck...


----------

